# Traditional Style Keepsake Box



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

My primal urges bring me back to making boxes even if I do wander into other woodworking project areas! I love the shapes and range of sizes of all types of boxes. There are as many shapes and styles as there are ideas. I think my handicap is now age and limited eyesight. This classic keepsake box, in traditional style ,was inspired by a plan seen @ American Woodworking, online. I made a few changes to personalize it. The wood is Poplar and Padauk. I oiled the inner tray and finished the outside with satin Varathane. I will be lining the box and inner tray with blue felt. 
The corner joints are done with a 45% lock miter router bit on the box. The corner splines were done on the table saw with a jig made for the job of doing just corner splines. The base is cut on a scroll saw and drill press, with some help sanding on the drill press as well. The red lines on the top and base were done with a slot cutter and 1/8" veneer in Padauk wood. Every box is such a challenge for me; to get each cut precisely correct and all pieces to fit perfectly square so the box will sit level and square.
Glad to be back here @ Router Forums after being shut out for a while when the password problem got me. All seems right with the world again!! Thanks for looking in on me! I'm always open to learning something new so your comments ARE appreciated. I'll ans. any questions if I can, to help out.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice!! How big is it??


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice box Reg,.I would like to see the inside when finished.Well done.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice Reg.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice box, Reg! Keep 'em coming!

David


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am also building a box but nothing like yours. Yours is so nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Nice!! How big is it??


Dimensions: 11.5" by 8.5" by 9" high


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I am also building a box but nothing like yours. Yours is so nice. Thanks for posting.


Hope you will also share it with us. I never get tired of seeing woodwork pieces; mine or others!!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wonderful job


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well executed. Look forward to your new post.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's more of a small chest, not just a box. I really like the drop in tray in the contrasting wood. I really like the look of splines as well. I often use purplewood for my splines.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bueatiful work, I would love to see a build thread on how you make your box's!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya done good with that one Reg!!

Traditional designs still stand tall!


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

Beautiful work, Reg. Such patience!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great box....


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice box, Reg. I gotta get one of those lock miter bits.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

jj777746 said:


> Nice box Reg,.I would like to see the inside when finished.Well done.


Here are a cpl. of photos of the finished insides. I liked the gray for the bottom inner to go with the Royal Blue lining. I like to use the felt with the sticky-back, but failing to acquire all I needed; some carpet tape was used as well.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Build*



Tonto1 said:


> Beautiful work, I would love to see a build thread on how you make your box's!


This set of pics was an after thought. I usually do follow the build with photos. Anything in particular you would like to ask is fine with me. I'll try to explain.


----------

